# IDM-ish software for UBUNTU



## red_devil (Oct 3, 2008)

Guys, I'm pretty new to the internet experience on LINUX---had some problems with my ethernet card and so was always using WINDOWS for everything related to internet---now UBUNTU 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) has finally detected my NIC without any hassles so I'm now able to connect to net on UBUNTU.


Now i would like to know if there is any software that is as good as IDM (Internet Download Manager) for UBUNTU. If there is one, please guide me on its installation and the works.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah.. there is GWget.. it is built on the solid WGet foundation.. you can install it by searching for GWget in *Add/Remove softwares* section or by issuing command *sudo apt-get install gwget*


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually I prefer MultiGet over GWget.

And the best download manager on the planet FDM, can also be run using WINE.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah. Multiget is the best on linux. But sadly, it comes NOWHERE even remotely close to FLASHGET.

Its about time we got a nice download manager for linux, (preferably) written in QT4.4.

/me goes off to study QT4 so that he can make one himself


----------



## red_devil (Oct 5, 2008)

hey thanks guys..will try to install both MultiGet and GWget and see which one works out well..

btw i'm surprised to know that there isn't a good download manager for UBUNTU...wonder what all UBUNTU users do to download stuff ?!?!

<is it only UBUNTU that doesn't have a good Download manager or is it LINUX in general?>


----------



## Garbage (Oct 5, 2008)

It's about Linux.

BTW, most linux users uses wget. (I too..  )


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah. Multiget is the best on linux. But sadly, it comes NOWHERE even remotely close to FLASHGET.
> 
> Its about time we got a nice download manager for linux, (preferably) written in QT4.4.
> 
> /me goes off to study QT4 so that he can make one himself



+1 Even I am planning to get into OSS coding and have plans to make some nice QT apps  say Audio/Video Convertor for Linux under GSOC


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, multiget is NOT bad at all. Infact, compared to IDM, it fares rather well.
The real problem is lack of uber-featured download managers like FlashGet and Orbit.
But there are several workarounds, and we are happy with them for now.


----------

